# Nero Express



## Scott (Dec 19, 2005)

Anyone use Nero Express? In automatically generating chapters for a video it takes forever. ULEAD's software completed the jobin a minute. Nero took an hour or so. Anyone know why this is or some way to improve Nero's performance? I tried high and low sensitivity settings and both were super slow.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Anyone use Nero Express? In automatically generating chapters for a video it takes forever. ULEAD's software completed the jobin a minute. Nero took an hour or so. Anyone know why this is or some way to improve Nero's performance? I tried high and low sensitivity settings and both were super slow.



I do, but I don't generate chapters very often. Which version of Nero, how big is your video file, and what settings are you using. I could run a test in my environment to see if there is anything unusual.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 19, 2005)

ANY TIME you burn a DVD you want to go sloooow. I know it's annoying but it increases your chances of success.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 19, 2005)

I guess my Luddite roots are showing. I thought this would be a thread on persecution of the early church. 

Why would one call a video editor Nero?


----------



## tcalbrecht (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ANY TIME you burn a DVD you want to go sloooow. I know it's annoying but it increases your chances of success.



The chapter generation process happens before the actual burning process. I suspect processor/memory limitations.


----------



## Scott (Dec 19, 2005)

Tom: I use Nero Express 6, was burning a 1.5 hour file (6.1 GB I think) and I tried it on the highest sensitivity setting. 

You are right that you set chapter breaks before burning. The thing that amazed me was that ULEAD performed the same function in about a minute that it took Nero an hour to do. And the Ulead results were excellent and the Nero results were useless. I had to end up doing it manually using time placements I wrote down after reviewing the ULEAD file.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 19, 2005)

Scott,

If you are running any antivirus or spyware software, I suggest shutting them down. It can be a drag on resources and time.

You could also go into Task Manager and set the priority setting for Nero at "High"


----------



## Scott (Dec 20, 2005)

Fred: Thanks. We do have those things running.


----------

